
How YouTube’s Algorithm Really Works - nblavoie
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/11/how-youtubes-algorithm-really-works/575212/?single_page=true
======
londons_explore
I'm surprised there isn't more "reverse engineering" of YouTube's black box
recommender, considering how much money there is to be made by uploading
popular videos.

Being able to auto-generate mashups of other videos which get recommended a
lot could be incredibly profitable.

